

5 more essentials for your programming toolbox - dood
http://www.spiteful.com/2008/02/25/5-more-essentials-for-your-programming-toolbox/

======
anupamkapoor
skip lists are not bad at all. also, i guess for unrolled-linked-list you
might have to have different 'num-items' for different cache sizes.

better would be to have a library of cache-oblivious data-structures &
algorithms. google for 'harald-prokop' for some interesting stuff.

------
tim2
“TimeDeleted” - great idea.

~~~
slackerIII
Glad you liked it! I'm always on the lookout for ideas that help me sleep
better at night.

Thinking about it, I'll probably do a future post about some other things in
that same category. For example, I like to checksum data structures before I
serialize them across the network and after I rebuild them, just to make sure
there aren't any bugs or network glitches. Nothing worse than trying to track
down a problem that was caused by flaky networking or bad memory.

